# Ordine/Comanda dei gadget gechi

## alexbr

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> E' la prima volta che vedo quel wizard, forse si dovrebbe fare un po' di rumore. Il design delle magliette e' quello nel primo post del 3d?

 

Si, il design è ancora quello della "prima release" (volevamo farle però su delle magliette stile polo, se abbiamo abbastanza prenotazioni), ma attualmente non posso fartele vedere.

Appena posso farti una foto della mia maglietta la posto sul forum.

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Qual'e' l'attuale metodo di pagamento?

 

Versamento su c/c oppure vaglia postale.

Finora abbiamo raccolto le seguenti prenotazioni attraverso il form di prenotazione: http://www.gechi.it/gadgets/index.php

 - 7 Felpe

 - 6 T-Shirts

 - 4 Cappellini

Questi numeri non ci consentono di inoltrare l'ordine di produzione dei gadgets. E' auspicabile che si raggiungano almeno 50 capi prenotati per ogni tipologia di ordine al fine di contenere i costi di realizzazione. (Le matrici di stampa 36 � l'una, ai quali si aggiungono il costo della stampa singola - 1-2 � e quello della maglietta/felpa/cappellino, rispettivamente 4�, 18� e 4�, se mi ricordo bene)

Il form è ancora aperto, invito tutti gli interessati a inserire le proprie richieste e a diffondere la voce  :Wink:  , e tra qualche settimana faremo il punto della situazione.

my 2 cents

alexbr & botta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=165954

EDIT randomaze: Ho aggiunto la localizzazione it_IT al titolo che precedentemente era solo ch_IT  :Razz: 

----------

## Dhaki

Anche gli svizzeri possono comandare? Non é che siano proibitivi i costi di spedizione dopo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Anche gli svizzeri possono comandare? Non é che siano proibitivi i costi di spedizione dopo?

 

Beh si potrebbe fare arrivare a qualcuno tutto in blocco cosi' si dividono le spese di spedizione

----------

## alexbr

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Anche gli svizzeri possono comandare? Non é che siano proibitivi i costi di spedizione dopo?

 

Comandate pure, le spese di spedizione in svizzera sono all'incirca uguali sia in italia che in europa.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

domanda: perche' non usare il forum dei gechi per le questioni riguardanti questi ultimi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> domanda: perche' non usare il forum dei gechi per le questioni riguardanti questi ultimi?

 

Perche' c'e' stato ma la partecipazione era bassa

----------

## khazad-dum

bhè, io l'ho presa  :Smile: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

ohh che bello! e' da webbit che aspetto che ristampiate le magliette (da donna, della mia taglia ovvero la piu' grande, controllero' ma mi sembra di ricordare che fosse una L) dato che quella che ho comprato a webbit faceva parte della partita sbagliata (il disegno sul retro era stampato in negativo ...grrrrr).

Pero' non ho capito come fare per prenotare: nel form della pagina gadgets dei gechi non c'e' nessun campo per indicare che prodotto (maglietta-donna) e che taglia. A me piace la maglietta da donna che era stata stampata per webbit, e non amo le polo. Che intenzioni avete? Cambiate modello? Per le ragazze che modello sara'?

Mi prenoterei anche per la felpa e il cappellino.

----------

## Cagnulein

entro stasera direi di prendere 2 felpe e magari qualche tshirts  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

Allora vi spiego come stanno esattamente le cose:

 - La grafica utilizzata per le magliette è quella di Peach.

 - Dato che le magliette _non_ sono ancora state stampate, il form di prenotazione http://www.gechi.it/gadgets/ serve a raccogliere il numero di gadgets da mandare in stampa.

 - Una volta sottoscritti a questo form e decretato che le richieste sono sufficienti a mobilitare la fase di produzione siete tenuti a inviare al più presto i soldi a botta (il cassiere dei gechi, attualmente non so con precisione come si sia organizzato).

 - Sempre poichè le magliette non sono ancora state stampate, si può ancora scegliere un supporto di stampa che sia alternativo a quello della polo, e per questo, se volete, organizzerei un pool.

 - Se volete aggiungo una voce al menu "maglietta da donna" con la quale quantomeno abbiamo un idea di quante magliette da donna volete   :Very Happy: 

Ah, aggiungo che più siamo, più i soldi che spendiamo in questi gadgets saranno utilizzati a fare una megadonazione a gentoo.  :Cool: 

[EDIT]: aggiunta la voce Maglietta da donna

----------

## luna80

io mi sono appena ordinata una maglietta...da donna naturalmente  :Razz: 

(non so neppure com'è fatta ma per aiutare gentoo...qquesto ed altro   :Wink:  )

----------

## alexbr

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io mi sono appena ordinata una maglietta...da donna naturalmente 
> 
> (non so neppure com'è fatta ma per aiutare gentoo...qquesto ed altro   )

 

spero di non deluderti  :Wink: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io mi sono appena ordinata una maglietta...da donna naturalmente 
> 
> (non so neppure com'è fatta ma per aiutare gentoo...qquesto ed altro   )

 

tranquilla luna80: e' bellissima, di un bel cotone stretch e di modello semplice ma carino (leggermente sfiancato).

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> [EDIT]: aggiunta la voce Maglietta da donna

 

grazie alexbr

----------

## Cagnulein

ordinata una felpa e una tshirt

----------

## mouser

Ordinata una felpa ed un'altra tshirt   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Solo una cosa, al termine della prenotazione appare:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Attenzione:
> 
> I dati da voi inseriti in questa ordinazione verranno utilizzati unicamente all'ordinazione stessa, e verranno cancellati a ordinazione completata.
> ...

 

.... sono in ritardo????   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

Scusate, non avevo aggiornato il messaggio di prenotazione.

Poichè pensavamo di completare tutti gli ordini per natale, ma non c'è stata sufficiente adesione, abbiamo deciso di prorogare la scadenza delle prenotazioni al 30 gennaio.

Appena mi sarà possibile - o se qualcun altro si prende l'incarico di farlo - aggiornerò le date di scadenza anche sul form di prenotazione.

my 2 cents

alexbr

----------

## mouser

Fiuuuuu, meno male....

Stavo gia' piangendo sulla pagina di prenotazione  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Finalmente mi sono fatto un VERO regalo di natale  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Ordinata la felpa, la T-shirt era già mia da un po'.  :Wink: 

----------

## Cagnulein

alexbr ora il counter come è messo? dai che al massimo ne faccio prendere una anche al mio cane   :Laughing: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Io vorrei ordinare qualche capo ma volevo sapere prima se era possibile vedere da qualche parte magari un anteprima di come sono questi gadget/vestiti.

Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi dove?

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> [cut]
> 
> Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi dove?

 

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/prove_t-shirt/prova-fronte.png

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/prove_t-shirt/prova-retro.png

il (foto)modello e' un mio ex compagno di casa....che e' ignaro di tutto, magari mi denuncia  :Smile: 

Cmq il disegno e' quello che vedi nelle foto, anche se le proporzioni sono state poi studiate meglio. Per le felpe e i cappellini credo non esistano ancora dei prototipi, ma potrei sbagliarmi; meglio chiedere a peach.

ciao

----------

## alexbr

Diciamo che attualmente siamo a:

 - 13 Magliette da uomo

 - 4 Magliette da donna

 - 4 Cappelli

 - 10 Felpe

In tutto 31 Capi.

Stiamo migliorando decisamente, fino a qualche giorno fa praticamente nessuno aveva prenotato qualche gadgets, se non qualcuno che era incappato nella pagina, ma siamo comunque distanti dal raggiungere una cifra accettabile, cioè almeno un centinaio di capi. La stamperia che abbiamo contattato per produrre le magliette ci ha detto che l'ideale, sia per noi che per loro, sarebbe di poter stampare sull'ordine di 200 gadgets. Non auspico di ottenere un numero così alto di ordinazioni, anche perchè il lavoro alle poste per me e botta sarebbe alquanto oneroso  :Rolling Eyes:  , però dico: "Mettiamocela tutta, dato che è un progetto che va solo a vantaggio della nostra comunità"

Invito quindi chiunque sia interessato a fare il proprio ordine il più presto e a informare gli altri, soprattutto quelli che non leggono i messaggi sticky   :Twisted Evil:  .

[OT] Ho fatto un test su silian87: per fargli trovare questo messaggio, che pure è il secondo della pagina, ci ha messo ben 5 minuti   :Rolling Eyes:  [/OT]

p.s.: Inserite TUTTI i dati relativi alla vostra ordinazione e controllate che siano corretti. Ho visto più d'una ordinazione con valori fasulli e non è una bella cosa controllare ogni volta a mano se ci sono degli ordini incompleti.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] Ho fatto un test su silian87: per fargli trovare questo messaggio, che pure è il secondo della pagina, ci ha messo ben 5 minuti Rolling Eyes [/OT] 

 

Vero  :Very Happy:  ... d'altronde chi guarda piu' l'a in alto   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> p.s.: Inserite TUTTI i dati relativi alla vostra ordinazione e controllate che siano corretti. Ho visto più d'una ordinazione con valori fasulli e non è una bella cosa controllare ogni volta a mano se ci sono degli ordini incompleti.

 

ehmm... un paio credo d'averli fatti io...   :Rolling Eyes:  ma era stato richiesto come test !!! Mica é colpa mia se poi "qualcuno" non pulisce i dati fittizzi, o, peggio, promuove i test sulle pagine in produzione   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool: 

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## alexbr

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehmm... un paio credo d'averli fatti io...   ma era stato richiesto come test !!! Mica é colpa mia se poi "qualcuno" non pulisce i dati fittizzi, o, peggio, promuove i test sulle pagine in produzione    

 

Non mi riferivo a te, coda. Effettivamente alcuni dati inseriti per il test sono stati lasciati. Ho comunque mandato delle email a tutti coloro che avevano prenotato i gadgets prima del 6/1 chiedendo la taglia dei gadgets, che avevo perso durante un tenativo di pulizia, quindi chi ha un fatto un test che vuole cancellare me lo dica senza problemi.

Io mi riferivo invece ad altre registrazioni vuote, fatte in questi ultimi giorni, che non sono, per così dire, funzionali allo scopo per cui è stato progettato il form.   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Io mi riferivo invece ad altre registrazioni vuote, fatte in questi ultimi giorni, che non sono, per così dire, funzionali allo scopo per cui è stato progettato il form.  

 

lo so, lo so... ma credo di aver fatto anche quqlche tentativo a vuoto (tempo fa) e potrebbe essere rimasto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

Mi sembra di aver capito che la stamperia non e' la stessa della prima e della seconda stampata, quella nei pressi di Verona; forse ho capito male, dato che mi sembrerebbe abbastanza assurdo visto che la matrice da questi esiste gia'. Vorrei quindi sapere se la qualita' della magliette e' la stessa, in particolare per quelle da donna. Chiaramente non modificherei il mio ordine, ma giusto per saperlo e non avere delusioni poi.

----------

## alexbr

Allora:

abbiamo contattato una stamperia di mestre, poichè più vicina a noi che stiamo gestendo attualmente le ordinazioni (principalmente io e botta).

La qualità dei tessuti non cambierà per le magliette da donna, invece quelle da uomo saranno molto probabilmente delle polo.

So che loro avevano la stessa qualità di magliette che ha preso il Peach - sono andato lì con la mia come esempio -  e che le felpe sono della Fruit of the looms.

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> So che loro avevano la stessa qualità di magliette che ha preso il Peach - sono andato lì con la mia come esempio -  e che le felpe sono della Fruit of the looms.

 

ottimo! grazie per occuparvene: tenete presente che io mi sposto dalla provincia di venezia a bologna, quindi se dovete far recapitare gadget in quella zona fate un fischio.

----------

## Peach

ri-salve a tutti.. torno a farmi vivo, ma ri-scomparirò per un'altro po'...

si è più deciso nulla a riguardo degli stickers per il case di cui si parlava sull'altro forum (gechi.it) ?

----------

## alexbr

Non so come sia la situazione: ce li hai già?

Se ce li hai già si può aggiungere al database l'articolo "Stickers" e se ne spediscono almeno 10 per volta.

Mi sembra la scelta più ragionevole, dato che tu sei a bologna e non puoi mettere gli sticker nei nostri pacchi   :Laughing:  , altrimenti le spese di spedizione aumenterebbero un po' troppo.

Decidete voi qui.

my 2 cents

alexbr

----------

## unz

mmm è possibile fare contro-offerte grafiche o avete già chiuso la partita?

----------

## alexbr

 *unz wrote:*   

> mmm è possibile fare contro-offerte grafiche o avete già chiuso la partita?

 

Hai qualche soluzione da proporre?

Tieni conto che noi siamo a Treviso, quindi perchè l'ordine sia gestito da noi dovrebbe quantomeno essere agevole...

Fai comunque l'offerta, se hai una ditta da proporre che potrebbe farci dei buoni prezzi, e nel caso potremmo discuterne in una riunione dei Gechi

----------

## unz

c'è un tizio qui a roma che fa buoni prezzi, almeno per quanto ne so io ... provo a chiedergli un preventivo ...

mi riferivo anche al "loghetto" che verrà stampato ... se è possibile proporne altri ...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Ho ordinato una t-shirt ed un cappellino. Un grazie a tutti quelli che si occupano della realizzazione di queste gadget fichissimi!  :Wink: 

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## Dimmy

 *unz wrote:*   

> mi riferivo anche al "loghetto" che verrà stampato ... se è possibile proporne altri ...

 

Hei, anch'io ho fatto un po' di ordinazioni. Ma sti loghetti come sono? C'e' la scritta Gechi e la salamandra? Io preferirei un piu' semplice logo e scritta Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Io preferirei un piu' semplice logo e scritta Gentoo  

 

Beh e l'italico genio nel design dove lo metti?

Gentoo Store

Gentoo.de Shop

----------

## Cerberos86

ehm...non vorrei rovinare la festa...  :Embarassed: 

Stavo per ordinare la mia T-shirt Extra-Large quando ho scoperto che il form di prenotazione non funzia....  :Crying or Very sad: 

(ibook G4 con Safari 1.2.4)Seleziono l'articolo, clicco su aggiungi, ma quando vado a completare l'ordine non c'è niente in elenco...e 0  di spesa...in regalo per natale???  :Laughing: 

Domani penso d fare l'ordine con la mia volpe di fuoco e Gentoo...   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

butto qua un loghetto che ho fatto per me ...

http://unzsnu.altervista.org/G.png

----------

## alexbr

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> ehm...non vorrei rovinare la festa... 
> 
> Stavo per ordinare la mia T-shirt Extra-Large quando ho scoperto che il form di prenotazione non funzia.... 
> 
> (ibook G4 con Safari 1.2.4)Seleziono l'articolo, clicco su aggiungi, ma quando vado a completare l'ordine non c'è niente in elenco...e 0  di spesa...in regalo per natale??? 
> ...

 

Ho provato a fare un'ordinazione fasulla - che poi cancellerò - con Epiphany... non ho riscontrato alcun problema!

Strano, non credo che sia safari, dato che con konqueror mi ricordo che funzionava...

Sei sicuro di aver inserito correttamente tutti i campi alla prima pagina?

[EDIT]: vedo un tuo tentativo di ordinazione, se vuoi mi puoi semplicemente dire cosa vuoi e lo aggiungo nel db  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> vedo un tuo tentativo di ordinazione, se vuoi mi puoi semplicemente dire cosa vuoi e lo aggiungo nel db 

 

una T-Shirt XL !   :Wink: 

Se riesci mandami i dati in pm così controllo se sono i miei e se sono giusti....

Thx   :Wink: 

----------

## V0r[T3X]

Salve ragazzi... volevo acquistare anche io una maglietta, ma non ho capito dal forum e dal form se nelle 15 sono incluse le spese di spedizione o nel caso non lo fossero, a quanto ammontano. Vi ringrazio!  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

si, sono incluse le spese di spedizione in tutti i gadgets

----------

## V0r[T3X]

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> si, sono incluse le spese di spedizione in tutti i gadgets

 

Perfetto! Ho completato l'ordine...  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Ma sti loghetti come sono? C'e' la scritta Gechi e la salamandra? Io preferirei un piu' semplice logo e scritta Gentoo  

 

E' un geco, non una salamandra. E no, non è una coincidenza che si tratti di un geco, il cui nome è simile a quello dell'associazione.

Per il resto ha risposto già randomaze: lo store di gentoo.org ha tutto ciò che chiedi, va e spendi l'impossibile, è per una giusta causa  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

Comandato una felpa   :Cool:  .

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh si potrebbe fare arrivare a qualcuno tutto in blocco cosi' si dividono le spese di spedizione

 

Apriamo un 3d in forum.tilug, o facciamo qua?

----------

## codadilupo

aggiungo una richiesta: quando vi é possibile, sarebbe preferibile aggiungere da qualche parte le specifiche ( :Laughing: ) dei vari capi: io stavo per fare un'ordine, stamane, ma di fronte a M,L,S non ho saputo scegliere: quanto é lunga la L ? Quanto é larga la M ? Non tanto per le magliette, che sono capo da sbrindelloni, quanto per le felpe, che se son strette, o troppo corte non é bello   :Confused:   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> aggiungo una richiesta: quando vi é possibile, sarebbe preferibile aggiungere da qualche parte le specifiche () dei vari capi: io stavo per fare un'ordine, stamane, ma di fronte a M,L,S non ho saputo scegliere: quanto é lunga la L ? Quanto é larga la M ? Non tanto per le magliette, che sono capo da sbrindelloni, quanto per le felpe, che se son strette, o troppo corte non é bello   

 

Oh, nel dubbio meglio prendere sempre XL.  :Wink:  A proposito, ho visto che ci sono le tagli anche per i cappellini: sono reali o puramente cosmetiche? In caso spero che la L mi vada bene...

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## alexerre

Ciao ragazzi

io tempo fa, molto prima del 6/1, avevo fatto un ordinazione x una maglietta.

Ho confermato una taglia via mail.

Aggiornamenti sullo stato dei gadjets?

ciaooo!!

----------

## alexbr

Allora: prima di tutto, la taglia dei cappellini è unica, il cappellino ha infatti una banda regolabile, come tutti quelli da baseball presenti nel mercato, e la taglia nel form di ordinazione è semplicemente una caratteristica del programma.

Vi aggiorno sullo stato di prenotazione dei gechi:

 - 17 Magliette

 - 4 Magliette da donna

 - 12 Felpe

 - 5 Cappellini

my 2 cents

alexbr

----------

## alexerre

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Allora: prima di tutto, la taglia dei cappellini è unica, il cappellino ha infatti una banda regolabile, come tutti quelli da baseball presenti nel mercato, e la taglia nel form di ordinazione è semplicemente una caratteristica del programma.
> 
> Vi aggiorno sullo stato di prenotazione dei gechi:
> 
>  - 17 Magliette
> ...

 

uhm..

che differenza c'è tra le magliette da donna e da uomo?

Ho letto che le dovete stampare nuove..Sono tanto differenti dalla vecchia edizione?

----------

## luna80

come procede l'ordinazione? ci sono novità?

----------

## alexbr

La novità è che se continuiamo così non ci saranno mai questi gadgets   :Sad: 

Le prenotazioni non sono aumentate di un capo dal mio ultimo messaggio!!!

Mi dispiacerebbe molto deludere quelli che in questa "sformata" di magliette ci contano   :Wink:  , però non ci posso fare niente se rimangono questi i numeri.

alexbr

----------

## luna80

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> La novità è che se continuiamo così non ci saranno mai questi gadgets  
> 
> Le prenotazioni non sono aumentate di un capo dal mio ultimo messaggio!!!
> 
> Mi dispiacerebbe molto deludere quelli che in questa "sformata" di magliette ci contano   , però non ci posso fare niente se rimangono questi i numeri.
> ...

 

ah ok....  :Sad:  peccato,...io per il momento ho cominciato a comperarmi una maglietta dal sito ufficiale di gentoo (e mi è arrivata l'altro ieri   :Razz:  )....speravo anche in questa però...

va bhe...speriamo in qualche nuovo interessato

----------

## matttions

Ciao ho ordinato una t-shirt XL nera.

Speriamo di farcela ..

Quindi 15  e ho la maglia a casa giusto ?

[scusate avevo perso tutto ... si arriva fino al 30 gennaio giusto? la scritta in fondo al form è errata? no?]

----------

## alexbr

@mattions:

sisi, ribadisco che le spese di spedizione sono incluse nel prezzo dei capi, e che la scadenza ce la siamo dati il 30 gennaio   :Smile: 

/me che inizia a sperare di avere i numeri per fare questi benedetti gadgets   :Very Happy: 

----------

## matttions

Grazie mille della risposta ...

Speriamo ...

[L'avevo persa completamente ... fortuna che Ã¨ stata spostata la data finale .]

----------

## oRDeX

Eccomi qui..son questa pausa in cui sono stato lontano dal forum stavo per perdermi questa "sfornata"...per fortuna sono arrivato in tempo.

Ordine fatto   :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Prenotato una felpa anche io  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

e vai! 

....sto thread si è risvegliato un attimo     :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexbr

allora vi aggiorno:

 - 19 + 4 magliette uomo + donna

 - 16 Felpe

 - 5 cappellini (contando che uno lo prenderei io e uno botta, che siamo i due che si stanno occupando di questa faccenda)

Spero che tutti convengano che non si possa andare in una stamperia e chiedere 3 cappellini  :Very Happy: , quindi direi di eliminare i caps e tutte le ordinazioni relative a priori, dato che non vedo un grande interesse per questi ultimi.

Per gli altri, per favore: non fermatevi qua   :Rolling Eyes:  !

Se facciamo 50 felpe + 50 magliette riusciamo ad avere i numeri per fare questi benedetti gadgets!!!

Non avrei problemi a prorogare il termine ultimo delle ordinazioni, solo mi scoccia tirarla lunga o deludere quelli che si erano prenotati subito con tanto entusiasmo.

my 2 cents

alexbr

----------

## Cerberos86

50 magliette penso che anche se non subito, prima o poi vadano via tutte... 50 felpe la vedo dura....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## V0r[T3X]

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *alexbr wrote:*   La novità è che se continuiamo così non ci saranno mai questi gadgets  
> 
> Le prenotazioni non sono aumentate di un capo dal mio ultimo messaggio!!!
> 
> Mi dispiacerebbe molto deludere quelli che in questa "sformata" di magliette ci contano   , però non ci posso fare niente se rimangono questi i numeri.
> ...

 

Scusate il piccolo ot... le taglie americane come sono rispetto alle nostre? Io qui in Italia porto la M e non so che taglia prendere sullo store ufficiale di gentoo.org. Inoltre le magliette troppo larghe non mi fanno impazzire...  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

ps: mi sono deciso a sistemare la data di scadenza al 30/1/2005

se avete altri suggerimenti o pensate che sia giusto prorogare di altri 10/15 gg vi prego di dire la vostra   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> se avete altri suggerimenti o pensate che sia giusto prorogare di altri 10/15 gg vi prego di dire la vostra  

 

Più che altro mi sembra di capire che senza il 50+50 non si va da nessuna parte, a meno di non voler fare scorte anticipate per il webbit. Ho capito bene?

Perché se le cose sono come le ho capite io la scadenza va prorogata e chi ha ordinato ma si é rotto le scatole dovrebbe portersi chiamare fuori....

----------

## luna80

 *V0r[T3X] wrote:*   

>  Scusate il piccolo ot... le taglie americane come sono rispetto alle nostre? Io qui in Italia porto la M e non so che taglia prendere sullo store ufficiale di gentoo.org. Inoltre le magliette troppo larghe non mi fanno impazzire... 

 

Forse era meglio se mi scrivevi un PM, cmq io  ho comandato una M,...ed è propio giusta giusta.

Certo che adesso dipende da uno come è fatto se alto, magro,...cmq come M a me è parsa propio piccola!

----------

## V0r[T3X]

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> ps: mi sono deciso a sistemare la data di scadenza al 30/1/2005
> 
> se avete altri suggerimenti o pensate che sia giusto prorogare di altri 10/15 gg vi prego di dire la vostra  

 

Per me va bene attendere... tanto altrimenti la maglietta non la si avrebbe proprio!  :Wink: 

Un consiglio... specifica sul sito che il prezzo include le SS e metti il link agli artworks.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> specifica sul sito che il prezzo include le SS e metti il link agli artworks.

 

Direi che con questi cambiementi possiamo sperare in un impennata delle vedite.

----------

## comio

Una felpa M per il sottoscritto  :Smile: 

dove trovo le coordinate per il pagamento?

(scusate ma non ho letto tutti i posto  :Smile: )

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove trovo le coordinate per il pagamento?
> 
> 

 

http://www.gechi.it/gadgets/index.php

----------

## mouser

 *comio wrote:*   

> Una felpa M per il sottoscritto 
> 
> dove trovo le coordinate per il pagamento?
> 
> (scusate ma non ho letto tutti i posto )
> ...

 

Basta andare su www.gechi.it e riempire il forum di ordinazione dei gadgets.

Comunque, per l'attesa, da parte mia non preoccupatevi. Ho gia' una maglietta dei gechi e, oltre all'altra maglietta e alla felpa, sto convincendo la mia ragazza a prendersi una felpa anche lei. In ogni caso, so che quando arriveranno (che sia presto o tardi) potro' vantarmi non di avere degli abbigliementi strafighi con il geco (poiche' quello lo faccio gia'  :Laughing: ) ma di aver dato un contributo, per le mie possibilita' serio, a gentoo ed alla gechi.it community

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

concordo sull'attesa senza problemi...np! 

 :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> dove trovo le coordinate per il pagamento?
> 
>  
> ...

 

normale che quando dò avanti ottengo una schermata bianca?

ciao

----------

## alexbr

scusate, sto sistemando il form di prenotazione per fare aggiungere dei controlli e modificare i messaggi, abbiate pazienza un'oretta

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> normale che quando dò avanti ottengo una schermata bianca?
> 
> 

 

No credo di no. 

Io ti ho passato solo il link non so altro  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

ordinate pure   :Wink: 

----------

## fctk

non riesco a fare l'ordine...  :Sad: 

dopo aver inserito i dati, seleziono la t-shirt nera large, faccio completa ordine ma nel carrello non vedo nulla (Totale: 0 Euro).

non va ne con firefox ne con IE (meno male, perché comprare una felpa di gentoo adoperando IE mi sembra il colmo...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## gutter

Prova a mandare una mail ad alexbr è lui che si occupa di ciò.

----------

## alexbr

io ho provato a fare l'ordine completo, non ho trovato alcun problema...

prova a mandarmi via email l'esatta procedura che hai seguito, magari riesco a capire se c'è un errore nel programma...

----------

## fctk

risolto... probabilmente comunque c'è qualche problema con le parentesi o le virgole nei campi città e via.

----------

## oRDeX

a quanti ordini siamo arrivati?

Dite che entro un mese riusciamo a raggiungere la quota magliette?

----------

## alexbr

@fctk: forse i campi città e via sono un po' troppo corti (ho dato 20 caratteri)

@oRDex: al momento non ho il mio pc, quindi non posso accedere agli ordini (sono su windows dietro ad un proxy...)

----------

## ares

Appena ordinata una maglietta....spero di essere in tempo, ho visto che gli ordini scadevano il 30......o sbaglio ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ares wrote:*   

> Appena ordinata una maglietta....spero di essere in tempo, ho visto che gli ordini scadevano il 30......o sbaglio ?

 

Si ma ora stiamo lasciando la comanda ancora attiva per arrivare a un nuomero ragionevole di magliette per poi stamparle

----------

## flyinspirit001

ok allora finalmente provo anche io a ordinare la maglietta, che peraltro avevo gia ordinato cvia mail quasi 1 anno fa O :Surprised: 

cmq sono tornato dopo mesi di lontananza dalla rete (e dal mondo ) causa ricovero.

appena tornato a casa mi sono messo su la 2004.3  :Smile:  mi sentivo troppo obsoleto altriemnti  :Smile: 

----------

## s1sd3

ok ordinata:

1 t-shirt taglia L

1 felpa taglia L

spero non sia troppo...

----------

## luna80

come siamo messi con le ordinazioni?

quanto manca al numero x? 

ho appena ordinato anche una felpa oltre alla maglietta da donna che avevo già messo in ordine "ai tempi"   :Wink: 

me impaziente   :Embarassed: 

----------

## oRDeX

/me anche   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Buone nuove  :Question: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

Aggiorno:

  - 24 Magliette

  -   4 Magliette donna

  -   8 Cappellini

  - 20 Felpe

Totale: 56 elementi...

Possiamo fare di più (così dicono certi videogames)  :Wink: 

Comunque se ne parlerà alla riunione dei gechi, e chi volesse assistere è benvenuto.

La riunione si terrà il giorno 24 febbraio alle ore 21 sul canale irc #gechi di irc.azzurra.org

my 2 cents

----------

## mouser

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque se ne parlerà alla riunione dei gechi, e chi volesse assistere è benvenuto. 
> 
> La riunione si terrà il giorno 24 febbraio alle ore 21 sul canale irc #gechi di irc.azzurra.org
> ...

 

Il 24?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma non si era deciso per lunedi' 21???? Il 24 c'e' stallman a Milano!

Molti di "noi" gechi andranno li!!!!!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

oddio, io ho letto che botta ha indetto la riunione per il 22  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oddio, io ho letto che botta ha indetto la riunione per il 22 
> 
> Coda
> ...

 

Mah, io sul forum dei gechi leggo

 *botta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avviso di convocazione di assemblea 
> 
> Il giorno 24 febbraio, alle ore 21.00 presso il canale irc #gechi di irc.azzurra.org, è indetta in prima convocazione l'assemblea del Gechi
> ...

 

Il mistero si infittisce  :Laughing: 

----------

## botta

il giovedì è l'unico giorno utile per fare le riunioni perchè mi sembra di capire che nessuno ha impeni fissi per quel giorno. Parlando con alexbr avevo suggerito la data del 24.. ora ovvimente, stallman avrà la priorità.

----------

## mouser

Bhe', credo che in ogni caso Stallman avra' priorita' (almeno per me!).

Comunque sull'altro forum avevo scritto esplicitamente che io Martedi' e Giovedi' sera non sono mai a casa e non ho possibilita' di collegarmi......

Ovviamente, pero', se sono l'unica pecora nera con problemi in quei giorni, posso cercare di convincere i piani alti a farmi cambiare i turni fissi....

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Ragà nno sarebbe meglio spostare la conversazione interamente su www.gechi.it per non intasare questo post dedicato ai gadgets?  :Razz: 

----------

## matttions

L'ordine si fà ancora oppure è saltato tutto?

La discussione è stata spostata sul forum dei gechi?

----------

